# Amazing artist



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

*Amazing monster artist*

After watching shows like Face Off, Making Monsters, and Monster man, I have been watching videos on and by various industry pro's. One artist I have found absolutely astonishing is Steve Johnson. This guy is IMHO a true monster man!!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/stevejohnsonfx?ob=4&feature=results_main


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

No doubt! This is more like it!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

wow, he deadens the heck out of his silicone. Yeah Steve Johnson has been doing great work for years.


----------

